# Explorer.exe crashes after logging in on 2003 x64



## NuttySquirrel (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey all,

We have a Windows Server 2003 x64 system that we usually only remote desktop into, so I just noticed this problem. While trying to log in while directly in front of the server, explorer.exe crashes about 8 times before finally loading the system tray icons. This does not happen while logging in using remote desktop. In Event Viewer under the Application pane, the following error message is displayed:

Category: (100)
Event ID: 1000

Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.3790.3959, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 5.2.3790.4480, fault address 0x0000000000027ded.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 65 78 70 ure exp
0018: 6c 6f 72 65 72 2e 65 78 lorer.ex
0020: 65 20 36 2e 30 2e 33 37 e 6.0.37
0028: 39 30 2e 33 39 35 39 20 90.3959 
0030: 69 6e 20 6b 65 72 6e 65 in kerne
0038: 6c 33 32 2e 64 6c 6c 20 l32.dll 
0040: 35 2e 32 2e 33 37 39 30 5.2.3790
0048: 2e 34 34 38 30 20 61 74 .4480 at
0050: 20 6f 66 66 73 65 74 20 offset 
0058: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 00000000
0060: 30 30 30 32 37 64 65 64 00027ded

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I would say some third party software is causing this and the only way to trace it is to systematically disable the non-MS programs from starting until you find the guilty party.


----------

